# My Oberon has shipped! *3/5 It's here!*



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Woo hoo! I chose USPS, so hopefully it'll get here quick! I'll post pics as soon as it gets here. I can't wait!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Yayy!! Which one did you get? Do you live far from California; 
I live in CA and it took only abt 2days to receive it after it left Oberon (via USPS)


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations!  We will be waiting to see the pictures.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

ayuryogini said:


> Yayy!! Which one did you get? Do you live far from California;
> I live in CA and it took only abt 2days to receive it after it left Oberon (via USPS)


Well since I was so up in the air, I wasn't going to tell until it got here, but really? Who cares that much. LOL! I got Avenue of Trees in fern.  I can't wait! I'm in NJ, but I kept reading here that it came much faster if you chose USPS (even those on the east coast), so I'm hoping and keeping my fingers crossed that it'll be speedy.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

I know you will love it. I got my first Oberon yesterday and it's unbelievable. Avenue of Trees in fern is in my top 5 possibilities for future purchases. USPS is a good choice I think. I chose Fed Ex. Mine shipped on 2/24, but didn't get here until yesterday. Someone else on KB ordered the same day, shipped the same day and had his Saturday. I live in TN and he's in NC. So my next order is for sure USPS.
Be sure to post pix when you get yours.


----------



## aislinnteresa (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh yay! You're going to love it! I just got my Creekbed Maple in Saddle last week. It was shipped Wednesday and I got it Friday through USPS.


----------



## Labnick (Jan 6, 2010)

I live in Massachusetts and chose USPS and was amazed as to how quick I received each of my items!


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

I love the Avenue of trees in fern It reminds me of reading The Hobbit. and Lord of the Rings series.  I am getting this one as soon as I am able to. I have to wait for about 2 months time  but It's one of my favorites...Enjoy...


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

So the tracking info shows that it's in my town, but I don't think it'll be delivered until tomorrow.   I can't wait!


----------



## karisaf (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh bummer....well, at least you chose USPS since they deliver on Saturdays! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

It's here! Pictures are downloading as we speak... 

ETA: It took my breath away for a second. It's true that you can't tell the beauty until you see it in person. So beautiful. I LOVE it. I can totally see an addiction happening.

Here are some pics! 









Avenue of Trees in fern









With my custom Decalgirl skin









Inside









With my Bowler









Tucked safely inside









I put my charm on after the pics, and ow! I stabbed myself, but it's on there.


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome pictures love that bag you have. I can't wait till I get my avenue of trees in my hands.  And yes there is an addiction starting here too. I Have that skin coming in the mail And hope that decalgirl gets the order right. "Sighs...." In April I will have that cover Cheers.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Great combination.  Thank you for posting pictures.
deb


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## karisaf (Feb 26, 2010)

Really beautiful combo!!


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

Great combination! Beautiful cover!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Pretty Kombo!


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Very pretty cover. Love the color you chose.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Beautiful choices! Enjoy them!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Very nice combo, congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## DramaMom (Feb 1, 2010)

So pretty! So I have a question - the shipping was fast but how long between the time you ordered it and it was shipped?


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

In my experience with Oberon it takes 2-3 days after you place the order before they ship it.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

DramaMom said:


> So pretty! So I have a question - the shipping was fast but how long between the time you ordered it and it was shipped?


I ordered it on a Friday, I got the email that it shipped on the following Wednesday, and it arrived in NJ on that Friday.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------

